# super bowl live bait meat haul fish orgy



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i know i'll probably catch some hell for this post but we had a lot of mouths to feed. i dont normally use live shrimp but on occasion its still fun. went to tabbs/scotts area w/stepdad and friend and caught 3 limits of trout, 3 slot reds, and 4 slot uglies. fished 7:30 - 11am


----------



## fstarkey (Jul 26, 2006)

Glad you did so well. I think its good for some people to release the big fish but the way I see it is the State sets the limits and I always keep all fish caught (except the big gals) until I limit out, that is the reason I go fishing, I love fresh fish. Must be the ****-*** in me and no one is going to make me feel bad about keeping fish as long as I stay legal.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i second that fstarkey


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

You don't have to apologize for using live bait, either.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report. Congras on the limits.

What else happened on the water ? LOL


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

HAHA i see where you're going. it was good CLEAN fun except the fish slime


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice report. Pics would have been nice. Nothing wrong with using live bait. To each his own. Nothing wrong with keeping a mess of fish to eat. Love to eat those trout.


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

Yeah I go fishing for the fun of it and because I love fresh fish (I have friends that go fishing and don't even like seafood! Crazy I say!). It relaxes me even if I dont catch anything. Plus it's nice to spend those relaxing times with friends who appreciate it too. That's the whole idea!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice job. You don't have to apologize for using live bait or keeping a legal limit. Fishing is fishing. To each their own.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*i agree*



****** Loco said:


> Nice job. You don't have to apologize for using live bait or keeping a legal limit. Fishing is fishing. To each their own.


i agree with this message


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nice job and eat well!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Slab out is what I call that!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

dude


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

What ****** says : To each his own ! Great Job !


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I hate eating fish!!! Maybe a flounder or snapper once or twice a year if I catch it that day and fry it. I havent used live bait in years except for tarpon but I do get clients that complain that I "prefer" them to use arties and talk them out of live bait. I guess it is the purist in me. Where do you buy shrimp on the North side of the bay? I am curious in case I have a client that insists on it!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

we did the same, limits for all


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't ever apologize for using live bait....I know a lot of so called purists that have someone bring live bait out to them so they will not be seen buying it at the bait camps.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

KILT610 said:


> Don't ever apologize for using live bait....I know a lot of so called purists that have someone bring live bait out to them so they will not be seen buying it at the bait camps.


Say it ain't so!!! LOL


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

It be so....I've been around this game a long time and not too much gets past these old eyes.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

What is a purist? KiLT610 guy


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

muddnasty said:


> i agree with this message


I second this. I fish live and arties. I have been in the boat when you couldnt get a bite with out live shrimp. When your throwin arties and your buddy has boated 3 or 4 to your zero, you dont have to twist my arm to grab a poppin cork. Whatever will put fish in the freezer.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

cloudfishing said:


> What is a purist? KiLT610 guy


Someone who won't _admit_ to using live bait. lol


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Captain Wayne, your eyes ain't that old young man. I do admit I've seen the so called BEST get that bait brought to them myself, including the mighty croaker. This is customer and bite related, and some arty onlys just can't kneel to being seen with it. Hiding popping corks is always a give away when one leaves one on the center console. Busted. I'm not going to get caught up into arty's on when you can still out fish them all with live bait. Tell Linda Hello, I'm off to Kickapoo Creek for Saturday. Crappie are wide open deep, but a darn tournament could kill our holes with the expected winds this weekend and you know when your sitting anchored and you hear a 250 Pro XS is coming around the bend. Taking extra shorts.

Steve


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with taking limits if you truly use all the meat you harvest....Filling the freezer just for fish to go bad (freezer burn) or get thrown out is another story....


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

KILT610 said:


> Don't ever apologize for using live bait....I know a lot of so called purists that have someone bring live bait out to them so they will not be seen buying it at the bait camps.


Sounds like them baptist decons I use to buy beer for...LOL...:brew2:


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Aha! Gotcha, you ol' potlicker! lol


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

even if you have a coke can with string wrapped around it & a 1/2lb. weight it's still called fishing.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

It's all good, and I'm glad you got to get out with your S-Dad and his buddy. (But, we ain't stoppin' fer bait in the am, partner.lol)


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super


----------

